# My 2,5'' Serra



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

What are your comments? thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks good man-Congrats


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Looks good man-Congrats


Thanks,what is your decision about its species?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skzmrc said:


> Looks good man-Congrats


Thanks,what is your desicion about its species?
[/quote]

Sorry man-thats not a strong point of mine-I will leave that for the more experienced


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice pick up. 1st image kinda looks like an Elong.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Baby S. Rhombeus???????? You will find out when it get bigger, RED eyes.


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

looks just like the fish I just got !! Very active fish mine eats alot . Put 20 guppies in and in 2 days they were gone.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Any other comments to identify?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

from the pictures it sure does look like an elong to me too.........the lower jaw looks like an elong........and the length from tip of snout to dorsal fin leans me toward elong too.................

but maybe it is just the pictures............................


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

re-post in a couple months when it gets bigger


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

need a better flank shot.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i dont know how all u guys can even put a species on this fish at such a small size.

you need to wait till it gets bigger


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

The second picture makes it look like a rhom.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My opinion is either Rhom or Sanchezi. Leaning more towards Sanchezi at this stage after zooming in on the pics. I think it needs to be more grown out to make sure.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> My opinion is either Rhom or Sanchezi. Leaning more towards Sanchezi at this stage after zooming in on the pics. I think it needs to be more grown out to make sure.


My opinion is like yours.. I was thinking that it's a sanchezi but when it grown a little bit,the black band in the tail started to appear.So i hope it's a rhom..


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal and others,what are your opinions?


----------

